# Artist writing thesis needs your help. Might get published



## lolo22 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello for my thesis I am writing about interpretation and I would like to know what do you think of the following painting. It is the painting : ‘Combing the hair’ by Edgar Degas.

If you could write your interpretation of it in 150 to 200 words would be great. It can be focused on form, content, formal aspects, visual elements, ANYTHING as long as it comes honestly. Also please include your age, occupation and relation to art.

My thesis will be published on a book so if I decide to use your statement i will mention you and of course let you know.

Thanks a lot

FOR VIEWING THE IMAGE JUST IN CASE YOU DONT SEE IT ALREADY CLICK ON THE LINK OR JUST GOOGLE ‘Combing the hair’ by Edgar Degas.


----------



## Nathanbals (May 28, 2021)

Ugh, I simply hate deadlines!


----------

